# Oops, ran over my daughter



## Sandra6 (4 Jul 2013)

Set off to the shops, me and 11year old on bikes, 8 year old on her scooter as her bike is missing a pedal. 
I was on the pavement with them(I know I say I don't do it, but clearly I do)as we joined up to the cycle path. 
Daughter decided to stop dead, I think she misjudged the cobbles and had a wobble, I was too close behind her. Slammed the brakes and swerved but she stuck her leg out and I clipped her ankle. 
Cue lots of squealing from her, my dilemma of whether to drop the bike and grab the child(just in case) or do things more slowly - I went for the latter I whipped her sock off just in case I'd chopped her foot off or something and there was the tiniest of scratches on her leg. 
She wasn't convinced and claimed she couldn't walk - so elder child waited with the bikes while I piggy-backed younger one home, fortunately just around the corner. 
She's milking it. 
I will stick to the road and keep a safer stopping distance between us in future.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2013)

Hmm, 19 year old son scared of traffic, mom runs over daughter on pavement. Bet your lad rides on the road when you aren't around. 

Hmmmm. LOL


----------



## Lanzecki (4 Jul 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Daughter decided to stop dead, I think she misjudged the cobbles and had a wobble, I was too close behind her.


 
I get this all the time with my 3 daughters. All over the single lane roads we cycle, and they just stop all the time. Nothing I do keeps all 3 moving at the same time. 

Hanging back and giving space to them just makes things even slower with them stopping and waiting for me to be stuck to their rear wheel with my brakes dragging. And they wonder why I ride my 1980's clunker when I take them out.


----------



## Sandra6 (4 Jul 2013)

Every time I go out I end up yelling "don't just stop! Tell me first" And still they do it. 
I usually ride the step through when I go out with them because I can jump off it if I need to.


----------



## marshmella (4 Jul 2013)

Was riding on the High peak trail on Sunday with my two teenagers, we stopped at Parsley Hay for refreshments whilst watching all the cyclists arrive, when one chap said to his young daughter " OK, you can stop now" so she did instantly, leaving her bike on the spot and he nearly going over it...it was quite funny actually.


----------



## Herr-B (4 Jul 2013)

Keep her away from TV with adverts for no win no fee injury lawyers. 

If she suddenly comes home with a neck brace and some crutches get a good solicitor.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jul 2013)

My oldest son has done the 'stop dead suddenly' thing twice with good effect. The first time I copped for it, riding over him and ending up with a split thumb resulting in me riding the next 10 miles with one arm in the air to try and stem the flow of blood. The next time he did it we were out riding with my now retired boss. My boss ran into the back of him, went over the handlebars and sort of crawled over him in undignified slow motion trying not to hurt him. I was shocked and wondered if my career was over (taking your boss out and killing him can't be good for your prospects) but everybody walked away.

Kids can be damned unpredictable!


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Jul 2013)

I remember the SkyRide in Southampton a few years ago

Friend and I on recumbent trikes, turned a corner to see about 50 bikes falling in a domino fashion

Right at the front is a small person and embarrassed mum......... A loud small voice with the level of indignation that a small child can muster

"But Mummy, you told me to stop"


----------



## jp1970 (17 Jul 2013)

I learnt my lesson a few years ago in the local park, riding behind my son whilst clipped in, he decided to come to a sudden stop. As I was glancing away admiring the scenery I realised I was going to run over him...... As I applied the breaks I went over the handlebars whilst still clipped in !!!. Ended up on the grass on my ars* with the bike up in the air... I was still clipped into the pedals.....

Ended up driving myself to A&E later that night as I was in agony with a sprained arm and thumb...

Needless to say I now keep my distance and ensure I don't use clip less pedals whilst riding next to him!!


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (13 Oct 2013)

Following a few very near misses with my daughters, and thankfully never actually ridden over or into them, the things I do now are not take the Giant with the SPDs but ride the Tern folder (its alright it is the Joe D24 so it has the 26 inch wheels) and keep a bit of distance. 
I have tried to train my daughters in braking on a playground so that they know how to brake rather than just jamming on the anchors, and we now have different commands to be shouted if needed such as "easy brake", "stop at the .......", "hard brake" and finally - if it is really warranted - "STOP!" Seems to work for us.


----------



## Sara_H (13 Oct 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> Set off to the shops, me and 11year old on bikes, 8 year old on her scooter as her bike is missing a pedal.
> I was on the pavement with them(I know I say I don't do it, but clearly I do)as we joined up to the cycle path.
> Daughter decided to stop dead, I think she misjudged the cobbles and had a wobble, I was too close behind her. Slammed the brakes and swerved but she stuck her leg out and I clipped her ankle.
> Cue lots of squealing from her, my dilemma of whether to drop the bike and grab the child(just in case) or do things more slowly - I went for the latter I whipped her sock off just in case I'd chopped her foot off or something and there was the tiniest of scratches on her leg.
> ...



Ooooh dear  

My ex husband accidentally ran over his mother once (just her foot) with the car!. She was quite a trying mother-in-law and I was later heard to say "next time you run your ****** mother over, do it properly"!

Hope the scratch and the painful memories heal soon!


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2013)

Ouch, Oh dear indeed. I'm glad it dosen't seem to be serious Sarah!


----------



## Bryony (24 Oct 2013)

I ran over my step daughter's hand! She was practicing taking a hand off the handlebars, she lost control rode into me, bounced off me then came back towards me falling off in the process and as she fell she put her hand out right in front of my wheel and I had no time to react and rode straight over her hand! I thought I'd broken her little finger as it looked a bit wonky, but luckily nothing was broken turns out she normally has wonky fingers!!


----------



## BrumJim (27 Dec 2013)

I like Skol said:


> ...The next time he did it we were out riding with my now retired boss. My boss ran into the back of him, went over the handlebars and sort of crawled over him in undignified slow motion trying not to hurt him. I was shocked and wondered if my career was over (taking your boss out and killing him can't be good for your prospects) ....



Surely killing your boss is the fastest way to a promotion?


----------



## ScotiaLass (27 Dec 2013)

Ooops!
My 19 yr old cut too close in front of me on a steep downhill causing me to brake hard and say a couple of bad words...I only just stayed on.
He hasn't done it since, as I explained the safety issues in a language he'd understand


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Dec 2013)

I'm calling social services about you lot. ;0)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Dec 2013)

I've had a coming together with my dog. She's a greyhound but very poor on recall so I give her a fast walk on her lead & me riding my folder every few days. We're used to it and she has room to cross over in front with it being such a short nosed bike. I tried the same on my 700c hybrid without realising her lead didn't quite stretch far enough wider bars and bigger wheels, we stayed upright but it was a close thing & she's never gone near that bike again when it comes out of the utility room.


----------

